# Taxes on SRF?



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I see they include Uber fee and SRF into your total gross on the 1099k

So, we pay taxes on that?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope, deduct those on Schedule C. Lots of great info/help in taxes forum, posted by tax pros.


----------

